# Questions on ADGA Registration.



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

What does Tattoo Choices mean? Does that mean what you want your tattoo to be?


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

also, how can I get my Nubian Doe registered as a recorded Grade?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, you'll need to choose your herd tattoo. Mine is just my initials. The herd tattoo goes in the goat's right ear. For the left ear...it's just the year letter and kid number. So this years kids would be like B1...B2...B3...etc. Next years kid's letter will be C1...C2...etc.

I'm not sure how to do recorded grades though...sorry!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Kylee.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No problem. :thumb:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The recorded grade category is for does that have only 1 registered parent or for cross breds that have 2 registered parents of 2 different breeds. You should have paperwork to send in if she's elegible for that category.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Well My mom's doe Bambi has two registered parents. Her dam is a registered Nubian and her sire is registered boer. My mom really wants to get this ADGA nubian buckling.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

ADGA will not accept boer mixes. They have a firm stance on breeding meat goats to dairy goats.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

You have to give them several tattoo choices because you have to have a tattoo that no one else has. It seems to me they just assigned me one.

Jan


----------

